# News - Bioshock: Bioshock-Demo kommt heute?



## System (20. August 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,610245


----------



## Zock3r (20. August 2007)

Was Fileplanet wohl mit "*This Demo is not intended for Germany" meint? Ob das bedeutet, dass User mit IP aus deutschem Raum geblockt werden?


----------



## DjDavyK (20. August 2007)

wenn da steht 01:00 dann ist das nicht heute liebes pc games team


----------



## klausi1811 (20. August 2007)

Die Demo ist nicht für Deutschland vorgesehen.
So würde ich das übersetzen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2007)

Die Demo kann man bereits runterladen.


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.08.2007 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Demo kann man bereits runterladen.


offiziell oder nur per torrent?
weil die fileplanet-subscriber-demo ist verschlüsselt.


----------



## tschuldigung (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

Demo ist draussen. Ob die auch für Deutschland gilt,weiss ich nicht.
Hier der Link :http://games.softpedia.com/get/Games-Demo/BioShock-PC-Demo.shtml
Aber die Speed ist sauschlecht.


----------



## royalknut (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Zock3r am 20.08.2007 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Was Fileplanet wohl mit "*This Demo is not intended for Germany" meint? Ob das bedeutet, dass User mit IP aus deutschem Raum geblockt werden?



tja, die demo dort wird halt "uncut" sein.... also es gibt tage...!!!


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				tschuldigung am 20.08.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Demo ist draussen. Ob die auch für Deutschland gilt,weiss ich nicht.
> Hier der Link :http://games.softpedia.com/get/Games-Demo/BioShock-PC-Demo.shtml
> Aber die Speed ist sauschlecht.


Hoffentlich gibts so schnell wie möglich einen vernünftigen Mirror, zumal mir diese Seite nicht besonders seriös daherkommt.


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 20.08.2007 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich gibts so schnell wie möglich einen vernünftigen Mirror, zumal mir diese Seite nicht besonders seriös daherkommt.


was soll daran unseriös sein?


----------



## DjDavyK (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

man das sind ja nur 7 KB/s und das macht dan
ca. 60 stunden lol


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.08.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 20.08.2007 11:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja die Seite sieht mir nicht sehr seriös aus. 
(Das sie die Demo vor dem Release haben macht es auch nicht gerade besser)


----------



## sliCR (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

1850 MB @ DSL 1500


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

1,84 GB   

Ich seh schon, vor morgen Nachmittag/Abend geht da gar nix...
...hab keinen Bock mir so nen Brocken von total überlasteten Servern zu ziehen...


----------



## Mito (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

ich warte schon seit freitag auf die Demo..war ja kla das die Nachts erst erscheint..Kriegt man das nicht gebacken oder was ist da los? Wenn das heute nicht kommt ist das Spiel für mich gestorben.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

softpedia.com ist aber seriös.  
Die Seite ist halt eine Anlaufstelle für Free & Shareware, sauber unterteilt in die verschiedenen Kategorien. Warum diese Seite jetzt allerdings schon die Demo für BioShock hat, wer weiß?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 20.08.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> 1,84 GB
> 
> Ich seh schon, vor morgen Nachmittag/Abend geht da gar nix...
> ...hab keinen Bock mir so nen Brocken von total überlasteten Servern zu ziehen...


Da wünscht man sich doch fast, dass man die Demo als registrierter User auch über STEAM saugen könnte. *g*
Ich werde die Demo wohl erst saugen, wenn die offiziell und bestätigt freigeschaltet auf Gamershell, FileFront und diversen Fansites zu haben ist. Wenn heute noch die World in Conflict Demo kommt, dann ist generell Ende im Gelände. Den Anstrum auf 2 AAA-Demos wird kein Gamershell überstehen...und wenn dann am Mittwoch auch noch die Medal of Honor Demo kommt, ist erst recht Spaß angesagt. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.08.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> softpedia.com ist aber seriös.
> Die Seite ist halt eine Anlaufstelle für Free & Shareware, sauber unterteilt in die verschiedenen Kategorien. Warum diese Seite jetzt allerdings schon die Demo für BioShock hat, wer weiß?


Leider bricht der Download bei mir nach ner zeit ab..


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.08.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum diese Seite jetzt allerdings schon die Demo für BioShock hat, wer weiß?


who cares? schlechtes gewissen, eine demo runterzuladen, die "exklusiv" für zahlende "unterschreiber"  online gestellt wird?
ich nicht, nicht im geringsten. und im torrent-netzwerk geistert sie ja auch schohn rum, in verschlüsselter, aber auch in unverschlüselter weise.


----------



## Wildchild666 (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

tsss rabowke, in der news ging es um die fileplanet subscriber demo... ^^


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Wildchild666 am 20.08.2007 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> tsss rabowke, in der news ging es um die fileplanet subscriber demo... ^^


lies zuerst alle postings und ausserdem die anderen bishock-threads, bevor du dich beschwerst. dein thread war nunmal überflüssig.
und nun zurück zum thema.


----------



## grossesmannes (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

Es sind entschlüsselte Demo Versionen im Umlauf (bittorrent)

Wenn dies endlich auf rs.com kriegen würden----


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.08.2007 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn heute noch die World in Conflict Demo kommt, dann ist generell Ende im Gelände. Den Anstrum auf 2 AAA-Demos wird kein Gamershell überstehen...und wenn dann am Mittwoch auch noch die Medal of Honor Demo kommt, ist erst recht Spaß angesagt. *g*



Na du machst einem Hoffnung...   

Vielleicht findet sich ja wirklich irgendwo ein Torrent... das wär ideal.


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 20.08.2007 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht findet sich ja wirklich irgendwo ein Torrent... das wär ideal.


allzu schnell ist der übrigens auch nicht. aber schneller als die momentanen direktdownloads. bis jetzt.


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.08.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 20.08.2007 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab einen Torrent gefunden 
*ZENSIERT*


_HanFredit: tut mir ja schrecklich leid, aber DAS ist eine seite mit illegalen inhalten. torrent müsst ihr schon ohne die hilfe des forums suchen... ausser es gibt nen link auf eine "saubere" seite. das wäre natürlich ok._

Ops sry wusste ich nicht : ( 
Darf ich den schreiben was man bei Google eingeben muss um an diesen Torrent zu kommen?


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.08.2007 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.08.2007 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich auch nicht. Aus diesem Grund hab ich ja auch die Verweise auf die Demo nicht gelöscht.

Allerdings ist der Mirror von Softpedia.com mehr als lahmarschig und, wie bereits erwähnt, ist der Download bei ca. 90MB bei mir abgebrochen.

Ich wart bis heut abend in der Hoffnung, das es dann mehr Mirrors für die Demo gibt.


----------



## magi (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

nehmt den der Rennt bei mir mit 600kB/s

< Link entfernt >

*Edit Rabowke*
Ich hab nichts gegen Torrentfiles, allerdings verweist dein Link auf eine Seite, wo man das Image für die Xbox360 herbekommt. Und dies ist alles andere als legal.


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				magi am 20.08.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> nehmt den der Rennt bei mir mit 600kB/s
> 
> *NEIN*


Das ist der gleiche den ich geposted habe nur der "rennt" bei mir mit 5kb : D


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

*wer weiterhin links auf seiten mit illegalem inhalt postet, kriegt probleme.*

versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin kein spielverderber.
aber solche links dürfen wir hier nicht akzeptieren.
wo ihr einen torrent her kriegt, ist mir persönlich egal, aber wie gesagt... keine verweise auf illegale seiten bite.


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.08.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *wer weiterhin links auf seiten mit illegalem inhalt postet, kriegt probleme.*


Kann ich den Torrent den vieleicht auf RS.com hosten und dann hier posten?


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 20.08.2007 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.08.2007 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damit hätte ich kein problem.

(sorry für das edit, hab nur auf den falschen button geklickt)


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.08.2007 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 20.08.2007 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte jetzt kein bock mich bei RS anzumelden deshalb habe ich ne andere Uploadseite genommen

http://www.file-upload.net/download-374297/BioShock-PC-Demo.torrent.html


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 20.08.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte jetzt kein bock mich bei RS anzumelden deshalb habe ich ne andere Uploadseite genommen
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-374297/BioShock-PC-Demo.torrent.html


hehe, ich ziehe auch vom selben torrent.
noch 40%... *ungeduldig auf dem sessel rumrutsch*


----------



## Antlions (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

Ich danke dir für den Torrent. Dann heißt es wieder mal alle Leitungen auf machen hehe


----------



## markenprodukt (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

Bin auch gerade am laden, bezweifle aber stark, dass die Demo dann auch funktionieren wird...

Gibts schon Screenshots der PC-Demo?


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 20.08.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 20.08.2007 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg wieso bist du schon so weit? Ich muss noch 99% ziehen


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 20.08.2007 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.08.2007 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Torrent als direkter Downloadlink ist natürlich legal, dagegen hat ja keiner was.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				markenprodukt am 20.08.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch gerade am laden, bezweifle aber stark, dass die Demo dann auch funktionieren wird...
> 
> Gibts schon Screenshots der PC-Demo?


Ja, gibt es.


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				markenprodukt am 20.08.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch gerade am laden, bezweifle aber stark, dass die Demo dann auch funktionieren wird...
> 
> Gibts schon Screenshots der PC-Demo?


ja, HIER .
und die downloader bestätigen, dass die demo spielbar ist. hoffentlich stimmt das auch.

achtung, das forum ist wie gesagt voll mit spoilern.


edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gordi1415 (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

Hey wOJ, Vielen Dank für den Torrent!

Ich freue mich schon den ganzen Tag auf die Demo... in der Schule hab ichs kaum ausgehalten^^

Mensch das Wasser...


----------



## kingston (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				gordi1415 am 20.08.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey wOJ, Vielen Dank für den Torrent!
> 
> Ich freue mich schon den ganzen Tag auf die Demo... in der Schule hab ichs kaum ausgehalten^^
> 
> Mensch das Wasser...



Zitat aus dem 2K Forum : 
_All settings as high as I can set them, DX10, 1440x900

30-60fps constant

Pentium-D 3.00
2GB RAM
8800GTS 320mb
_

Klingt ja schon mal gut.


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				gordi1415 am 20.08.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey wOJ, Vielen Dank für den Torrent!
> 
> Ich freue mich schon den ganzen Tag auf die Demo... in der Schule hab ichs kaum ausgehalten^^
> 
> Mensch das Wasser...


Kein Problem  

*EDIT*
Wie schnell zieht er bei euch? Ich hab im Durchschnitt nur popelige 25kb


----------



## gordi1415 (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

Geht leider nur sehr langsam der Torrent... 1 bis max. 10 kB


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

boah, eben hatte ich einen netz-totalausfall (TV, internet, telefon).
aber jetzt geht's zum glück wieder.
manchmal hasse ich meinen provider. in letzter zeit besonders oft.  

@gordi: abwarten. wird bestimmt noch schneller.


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

noch ein link (nicht überprüft):
http://www.xtrempc.ro/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownloaddetails&lid=2338


----------



## Wittgenstein (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich zieh den Torrent mit 200 KB/s


----------



## Teslatier (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.08.2007 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist der Mirror von Softpedia.com mehr als lahmarschig und, wie bereits erwähnt, ist der Download bei ca. 90MB bei mir abgebrochen.


Komisch, ich bin schon bei 250 MB. Aber dauert auch noch ungefähr 3 1/2 Stunden, bis es fertig ist. Ich lad da auch mit 100-150 KB/s runter. Vielleicht solltest du es jetzt nochmal da probieren.

_____________________


----------



## felsensprenger (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

Mit FlashGet komme ich wenigstens auf durchschnittlich 300 KB/sec.


----------



## Peter23 (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

Leute seid doch nicht so oldschool. Solche Daten zieht man nicht von überlasteten Serven, sonder nutzt Bittorrent. Ich ziehe die Demo mit 800 kb und es dauert nur ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Peter23 am 20.08.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute seid doch nicht so oldschool. Solche Daten zieht man nicht von überlasteten Serven, sonder nutzt Bittorrent. Ich ziehe die Demo mit 800 kb und es dauert nur ne halbe Stunde.


Muss man irgentwas besonderes einstellen um auf einen vernünftigen Speed zu kommen oder wieso kommt er bei mir nicht über die 30 kb?^^


----------



## defwiN (20. August 2007)

*AW:*

Laut dem 2kgames Forum ist der Softpedia Link ein Fake.



> This was in the readme
> 
> lol...you just wasted a shitload of time (unless you have a fast connection) downloading a good for nothing dummy file
> 
> The demo will be up soon today after 7PM =P



Ich zieh den torrent mit 60kb/s


----------



## einhirn (20. August 2007)

*DX?*

Unterstützt die Demo DX9 *und* 10? Oder nur DX 10 und Vista?


----------



## Peter23 (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 20.08.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 20.08.2007 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst beim Router die ports richtig einstellen. Dein  Upload sollte auch nicht zu klein sein.


----------



## wOJ (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Peter23 am 20.08.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 20.08.2007 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hrmpf.. was heißt jetzt nun richtig? Ich kenn mich mit den Ports beim Router 0 aus.


----------



## Valdis (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				einhirn am 20.08.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Unterstützt die Demo DX9 *und* 10? Oder nur DX 10 und Vista?




Natürlich beides, sonst würde das Spiel doch kaum einer kaufen, soviele Leute besitzen noch kein Vista


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Peter23 am 20.08.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 20.08.2007 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach fast sinnlos zu saugen, da man 4 Tagen das Spiel eh in der Hand hat... was anderes wäre es natürlich, wenn man die Demo mit Fullspeed (1,65MB/s) saugen könnte^^


----------



## pirx (20. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				tschuldigung am 20.08.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Demo ist draussen. Ob die auch für Deutschland gilt,weiss ich nicht.
> Hier der Link :http://games.softpedia.com/get/Games-Demo/BioShock-PC-Demo.shtml
> Aber die Speed ist sauschlecht.



Also ich hab da mit 1MBit/s gesaugt. Die Demo ist übrigens extrem kurz. Eine halbe Stunde, oder so   
Ist in deutsch und im Vor-Vorspann steht etwas von ERB 17+ Mature...

Das Game macht eigentlich keinen schlechten Eindruck, leichter Gruselfaktor usw... naja, ihr seid ja alle bestenst informiert


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Valdis am 20.08.2007 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> einhirn am 20.08.2007 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du die Demo schon? Gibts da tatsächlich einen ausgesprochenen DX10 Renderpfad? Würde mich ja freuen, so könnte man die Performance unter DX10 während des Testens der Demo beurteilen können.


----------



## Dr-Brot (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Wie soll er die Demo haben wenn sie noch garnet draussen ist -.-


----------



## Dr-Brot (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

glaub kaum das er extra 5€ für die Demo bezahlt


----------



## Valdis (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Rabowke am 20.08.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Valdis am 20.08.2007 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider noch nicht, habe gerade mal 1% downgeloadet...
Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Interview weiter. Zur Performance kann ich noch nichts sagen, aber ich hoffe mal, das es bis heute Abend fertig geladen ist, ich will es endlich mal austesten 

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,604687/Ir...Details_zur_DX10-Unterstuetzung_von_Bioshock/


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Dr-Brot am 20.08.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> glaub kaum das er extra 5€ für die Demo bezahlt


Zum einen kannst auch du deinen Beitrag editieren anstatt einen zweiten zuverfassen, zum anderen gibts die Demo bereits zum runterladen ( siehe u.a. diese Kommentare in diesem Thread, lesen hilft ).


----------



## p0rnstar (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

sorry, dass ich mla vom Thema abweiche.

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/9994/bioshock200708192336158qm5.jpg

Achtet mal auf den linken Daumen...ich glaub jeder weiß, wonach das aussieht ^^


----------



## royalknut (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

hi.

hab hier nochmal zwei ddl-links:

http://www.xtrempc.ro/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownloaddetails&lid=2338

http://chonnom0.filezaru.com/BioShockPCDemo.zip


----------



## pirx (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Valdis am 20.08.2007 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Performance kann ich noch nichts sagen,



Die Performance ist saumässig gut, auch mit DX9.

Und ja es gibt im Options-Menu eine extra Einstellung für DX10, hab aber schon wieder vergessen was genau das war


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				p0rnstar am 20.08.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtet mal auf den linken Daumen...ich glaub jeder weiß, wonach das aussieht ^^


Willst du deinem Namen alle Ehre machen? Das ist ein einfacher Polygondaumen, welcher gerade unter einem Motionblur-Filter leidet.

Nichts weiter.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Rabowke am 20.08.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> p0rnstar am 20.08.2007 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die UE3 ist eben vorzüglich dazu geeignet, um Körperteile wie primäre männliche Geschlechtsmerkmale aussehen zu lassen. Guckt euch nur mal bei Gears of War die Hand"öffnungen" von den Monstern an, oder die Nase von Keller aus Vegas. Schneidet man die Spiele zusammen, dann gibt das einen richtig tollen Anatomiefilm. 

So langsam dürften die zivilisierten Links aber mal kommen, wundert mich nämlich sehr, dass noch immer keine Fansite die Omed im Sortiment hat. Ich will doch nur wissen wie stark das Spiel (bei mir) ruckelt.

Menno...   

Regards, eX!


----------



## felsensprenger (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				royalknut am 20.08.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hi.
> 
> hab hier nochmal zwei ddl-links:
> 
> ...




Danke, der 2. Link läuft nicht schlecht. Kann mit ~1MB/sec runterladen. Noch 40 min..


----------



## Dario90 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				felsensprenger am 20.08.2007 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> royalknut am 20.08.2007 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir sinds sogar 14kb/s


----------



## gamerschwein (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Dario90 am 20.08.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> felsensprenger am 20.08.2007 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muhahaha , ich lad mit 7,8 kb/s


----------



## gliderpilot (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				gamerschwein am 20.08.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dario90 am 20.08.2007 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zwischen 65 und 80 kb/s 

nur noch 9 1/2 Stunden...


----------



## royalknut (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

[/quote]

Bei mir sinds sogar 14kb/s  [/quote]
Muhahaha , ich lad mit 7,8 kb/s   [/quote]



benutzt ihr keinen dl - manager? bei mir läufts mit ca 350 kb/s


----------



## Goddess (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				gliderpilot am 20.08.2007 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 20.08.2007 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe zur Zeit eine gute Geschwindigkeit, die zwischen 160KB und 209KB "liegt". Leider "schwankt" die Geschwindigkeit und geht auch unter 100KB, was bedeutet, das die Demo in 2 oder 3 Stunden endlich komplett herunter geladen ist.


----------



## gamerschwein (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*


Bei mir sinds sogar 14kb/s  [/quote]
Muhahaha , ich lad mit 7,8 kb/s   [/quote]



benutzt ihr keinen dl - manager? bei mir läufts mit ca 350 kb/s [/quote]
Ich benutze Bittorrent.


----------



## marzipanmann (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

ich sauge dank dem dl - manager mit 220KB


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Hoffentlich kommt das Teil dann auch wirklich, werde Punkt 1h mal bei fileplanet vorbeischauen!
Und wo wir mal dabei sind, je nach traffik  sauge ich zwischen 350 kb/s-1700 kb/s, was habt ihr denn alle für schlechte Raten??
habe einen 18M Anschluss, real ist eher 16M
100MB ist in gut 2Min. auf meiner Platte...
ob es die Demo dann auch bei gamershell geben wird????


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

ah, nochwas gibt es die Demo auch bei Steam????


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

boah, _Anzeigetreiber nvlddmkm reagiert nicht mehr und wurde erfolgreich wieder hergestellt._
ich krieg langsam die krise. die fixes von microsoft hab ich drauf. nützen tun sie nichts.


----------



## Darutarn (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Luccah am 20.08.2007 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ah, nochwas gibt es die Demo auch bei Steam????



Nein, kann bei Steam nichts finden.
Nur die Pre-load version vom richtigen Spiel.


----------



## papamocambo (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Moin,

ich hab mir mal die Demo gesaugt und muss entsetzt feststellen das überhaupt keine Form von Antialiasing funktioniert, hat das sonst noch jemand festgestellt?

E6750
2GB Ram
Asus P35K
8800GTX 158.22

Gruss
Andy


----------



## hening18 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Hallo ich habe die Demo gespielt finde das Game echt geil aber Hier und da Läuft es ein wenig zäh
Hat jemand eine Idee oder ist das normal bei dem Spiel habe es unter Vista gespielt mit DX10 efegkten und mit ab geschlateten DX10 efegkten.

Mein Rechner
AMD X2 4400+@5000+
Mainboard ASUS a8n32-SLI-Deluxe
Ram 4GB Corsair XMS DDR400
Grafigkarte XFX8800GTX (Forceware 162.22)


----------



## quintus2 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Läuft die Demo mit 512 Mb und einer ATI 9800Xt ?


----------



## Tobi333 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Oder mit einer 6600 GT und 1024 MB?

Und einem Sempron 3000+?


----------



## Darutarn (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				hening18 am 20.08.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe die Demo gespielt finde das Game echt geil aber Hier und da Läuft es ein wenig zäh
> Hat jemand eine Idee oder ist das normal bei dem Spiel habe es unter Vista gespielt mit DX10 efegkten und mit ab geschlateten DX10 efegkten.
> 
> Mein Rechner
> ...



Was zur Hölle sind "efegkten"?    
Naja aber mit deinem Zeugs dürfte das spiel gut laufen.
Keine Ahnung worans liegt.


----------



## Lordghost (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Tobi333 am 20.08.2007 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder mit einer 6600 GT und 1024 MB?
> 
> Und einem Sempron 3000+?



Ladet euch die Demo runter, Installiert sie, spielt sie.

Dann wisst ihr es 

Ich hab das Problem das alles schwarz ist, nur das Feuer seh ich, und irgendwas fällt vom Himmel, das ist aber nur als viereckige Kästchen zu erkennen. Außerdem hab ich keinen Mauszeiger, aber das ist nicht sooo schlimm ^^

Schlimm ist das die Grafik wohl ned so mag.
Und ja, ich habe den 7.8 Atitreiber und ja, ich habe den neuesten Nforce Treiber und ja ich habe es schon mit diversen Grafikeinstellungen probiert und nein es geht immer noch nicht 

Path of Neo konnt ich auch so toll spielen, da hats auch an der Grafik gehapert, ist das auch ein Unreal Engine Spiel?

Hoff mal die Vollversion geht, wenn ned...

Blub


----------



## Dario90 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Wenn ich versuche mir die Demo von diesem Link: http://www.file-upload.net/download-374297/BioShock-PC-Demo.torrent.html runterzuladen dann öffnet !!WindowsMediaPlayer!! die Datei nach einer Sekunde und behauptet sie nicht abspielen zu können   Die Datei ist auch nur 18 kbit groß!!

Hab auch einen anderen Mirror gefunden, da passiert genau das gleiche. Was mach ich falsch, bzw. warum funktioniert das bei anderen hier einwandfrei?


----------



## bsekranker (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Dario90 am 20.08.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich versuche mir die Demo von diesem Link: http://www.file-upload.net/download-374297/BioShock-PC-Demo.torrent.html runterzuladen dann öffnet !!WindowsMediaPlayer!! die Datei nach einer Sekunde und behauptet sie nicht abspielen zu können   Die Datei ist auch nur 18 kbit groß!!
> 
> Hab auch einen anderen Mirror gefunden, da passiert genau das gleiche. Was mach ich falsch, bzw. warum funktioniert das bei anderen hier einwandfrei?


Hast du überhaupt einen Torrent-Client?


----------



## Dario90 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				bsekranker am 20.08.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du überhaupt einen Torrent-Client?



Ich denke ich muss einfach auf den Link und dann auf Download klicken, was bis dahin auch funktioniert.

Wie bekomme ich einen?


----------



## bsekranker (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Dario90 am 20.08.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 20.08.2007 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent#Clients


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

nimm utorrent.


----------



## mimiMaster (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Ich lads grad über den PC meiner Schwester mit "azareus" oder so (keine Ahnung von Torrents) und es gurkt bei 10 kb rum. Hat keiner irgendeinen normalen, vernünftigen DL-Link mit gutem Speed?


----------



## papamocambo (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Dario90 am 20.08.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 20.08.2007 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum so kompliziert, ich hab es hier in 42min mit ca 800kb/s gezogen 

http://games.softpedia.com/get/Games-Demo/BioShock-PC-Demo.shtml

Könnte jemand bestätigen das kein Antialiasing bzw. umgekehrt funktioniert?

Gruss
Andy


----------



## royalknut (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				papamocambo am 20.08.2007 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dario90 am 20.08.2007 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hi.

im spiel hab ich nix gesehn. übers treiber menü hab ichs noch nicht probiert.

meine hardware:  E6750, 2gb ram, 8800 gtx, win xp, also das es im spiel nur hardwareabhängig angeboten wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Brummbaer (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				mimiMaster am 20.08.2007 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lads grad über den PC meiner Schwester mit "azareus" oder so (keine Ahnung von Torrents) und es gurkt bei 10 kb rum. Hat keiner irgendeinen normalen, vernünftigen DL-Link mit gutem Speed?




in dem thread hier werden ja desöfteren andere links als Torrents genannt.

Bei einem von denen hab ich mit 460k gezogen... 


Jepp die Performance is mal lekker, geht ab wie schmidts katze...

OS: Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit

Rechner:
C2D E6600
4 Gig Ram
GF8800GTS 640
Forceware 163.15

Spieleinstellungen:
1600x1050
alles auf high

jo leider nix mit AA oder finds vor lauter Sabber aufm Bildschirm nich )

Gr€€tz


----------



## mimiMaster (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				papamocambo am 20.08.2007 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum so kompliziert, ich hab es hier in 42min mit ca 800kb/s gezogen
> 
> http://games.softpedia.com/get/Games-Demo/BioShock-PC-Demo.shtml


Der Download bricht immer nach ein paar Sekunden ab ...


----------



## Custer (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				mimiMaster am 20.08.2007 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> papamocambo am 20.08.2007 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm bei mir auch, lädt als erstes mit 220kb und bricht dann ab.... dank DL manager kann ich zwar reconnecten, aber steht halt immer "server to busy" bzw. an runterladen ist da nicht zu denken.

die bittorrent clients laden auch nur mit läppischen 10kb/s also das ist auch nicht wirklich eine alternative, leider.


----------



## bx9 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Lust auf Rapidshare???
http://board.gulli.com/thread/843073-bio-shock-demo/


----------



## Custer (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				bx9 am 20.08.2007 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Lust auf Rapidshare???
> http://board.gulli.com/thread/843073-bio-shock-demo/



das is wohl ein witz oder? mit RS biste auch 3 tage unterwegs, weil sobald du 100mb gezogen hast (außer du hast einen kostenpflichtigen fullaccount) kannste 210min warten, viel spaß bei 1,8 GB. ^^


----------



## mimiMaster (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				bx9 am 20.08.2007 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Lust auf Rapidshare???
> http://board.gulli.com/thread/843073-bio-shock-demo/


Für den Link muss man sich registrieren ...
Hab schon im GS-Forum eine ganze Liste zu 19 Teilen der Demo gefunden aber der Download hat auch nach 10 Minuten oder so abgebrochen. Außerdem kann ich ohne Premium-Account nur eine Datei gleichzeitig laden.

Ich ziehs grad mit der Firefox-Erweiterung "DownThemAll" von dieser einen (russischen?) Seite die hier schon ein paar Mal gepostet wurde. Zwar nur 38kb aber immer noch besser als 10kb ...


----------



## bx9 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

ok, ok...

hab premium und 'ne 16000Leitung (full), aber damit bin nicht allein!!!
cu


----------



## Custer (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

bin gespannt, ob filefront/gamershell und Co ab 01:00 oder spätestens ab morgen vormittag/mittag nachziehen, dann dürft es auch etwas besser gehen und die netzwerke etwas entlasten wodurch alle akzeptabel saugen können   muss man halt geduldig sein.


----------



## bx9 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

PS: wenn man den Router neu startet, hat man 'ne neue IP und kann bei RS gleich weiter saugen. Cryptload trennt mit dem richtigen router sogar automatisch...


----------



## papamocambo (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Schon irgendwie ein Witz das ein Spiel 2007 mit diesem Anspruch kein Antialiasing unterstützt.

Ich kann aufgrund der TFT Begrenzung nur mit 1280x1024 spielen und da sieht man die Treppchen leider noch sehr deutlich...

Gruss
Andy


----------



## xotoxic242 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

welcher Depp hat denn oben den Text bei Schlagwörter verfaßt.So ein Blödsinn habe ich lange nicht gelesen.Vielleicht gibt es Leute die beides haben.Pfefferkopp!


Ich saugs übern Torrent.Ist fast fertig.Nur noch 1,7 GB.....Lol.........in schlappen 5 h kann ichs dann zocken.


----------



## pirx (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				xotoxic242 am 20.08.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> welcher Depp hat denn oben den Text bei Schlagwörter verfaßt.So ein Blödsinn habe ich lange nicht gelesen.Vielleicht gibt es Leute die beides haben.Pfefferkopp!


Kannst du mir bitte erklären wovon du sprichst?   

Zum AA: Vielleicht funktionierts ja wenn man Postprocessing abschaltet?


----------



## xotoxic242 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				pirx am 20.08.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 20.08.2007 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Diesen Text:

Schlagwörter zum Artikel:
 ,kann ja nicht jeder konsoler sein es gibt halt immer noch minderwertige menschen die am pc hocken, 360 daddeln die demo schon lang, scheiß konsoler ja ich weis ihr seit bessere menschen, Punch, Kick, Uppercut, Roundkick, K.O., wow, wusste gar nicht das "360" lesen koennen ^^, selbst schuld wenn man sich ne konsole kauft und sich über sowas freunen muss^^ 
_______________________________________

sehe ich unter dem Artikel unter Schlagwörter und finde das gesülze Kinderkacke.Kenne ne Menge Leute die ne 360er und nen PC haben.Ja sogar einen der noch ne PS3 dazu hat.Freaks halt aber keine Idioten.


----------



## papamocambo (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				pirx am 20.08.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum AA: Vielleicht funktionierts ja wenn man Postprocessing abschaltet?



Hab schon alles mal ausgeschaltet, nützt aber nix, wäre aber Prima wenn es doch ginge, ich einfach nur zu blöd bin.
Kann ich mir beinah gar nicht anders vorstellen..

Gruss
Andy


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Juhu, mein Torrent-Download dauert nur noch 4 Tage...   

Mein paralleler HTTP-Download schwankt zwischen 4 und 30 Stunden...


----------



## Eric72 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Chemenu am 20.08.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu, mein Torrent-Download dauert nur noch 4 Tage...
> 
> Mein paralleler HTTP-Download schwankt zwischen 4 und 30 Stunden...



Ich hoffe, Ihr setzt mir jetzt ein Denkmal.....  

h**p://forums.2kgames.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4749&page=7

Lade seit 15 Minuten, bin bei 46 % mit 600 KB/s.....


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Wo saugt ihr die denn?


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

ohhh, habs gefunden aber superslow...heute Nacht geht es sicher schneller....


----------



## Eric72 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Luccah am 20.08.2007 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ohhh, habs gefunden aber superslow...heute Nacht geht es sicher schneller....



schau mal den letzten Post über Deinem....
 Ist kein Fake.


----------



## Antlions (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Noch 50%   
oh man hehe


----------



## oceano (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

OMG........ 10 kb hier, 15 kb da....... und das bei fast 2 GB, die es zum downloaden gilt   

Jetzt kann ich die paar Stunden auch noch warten und hol mir morgen gleich die Full-Version im Laden


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Eric72 am 20.08.2007 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Luccah am 20.08.2007 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was meinst Du? Zudem hab ich was von GetBot gelesen und "G" halten um speed zu erhöhen, aber wie genau ist das gemeint?


----------



## Martinie (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Ich denk ich werds jetz oder heut nacht über azu laufen lassen läd so mit 40KB/S naja geht schu!

wie festplattenspeicher braucht en das installiert, ich hab nur noch 2,2 GB


----------



## kingston (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Kann jemand der die Demo hat, mal Vergleichsscreens zwischen DX9 und 10 machen, sofern das möglich ist?


----------



## Eric72 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Luccah am 20.08.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Eric72 am 20.08.2007 21:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wähle das File an, rechte Maus und "get". Damit erhöhst Du die Anzhl der Verbindungen. Bin gerade fertig - das komplette File in knapp 1 Stunde....


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Joooo, er schiebt, danke jetzt hab ich's kapiert (rappel) zuvor nur mit 17kb/s jetzt endlich mit etwas über 100...und funktioniert die denn auch?


----------



## Eric72 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Luccah am 20.08.2007 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Joooo, er schiebt, danke jetzt hab ich's kapiert (rappel) zuvor nur mit 17kb/s jetzt endlich mit etwas über 100...und funktioniert die denn auch?



Er entpackt noch....die anderen aus dem Forum haben es jedoch bestätigt - ist das Original Demo-File.


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Na dann lohnt sich die ganze Warterei ja zumindest. Hey aus den ganzen fileFragmenten von GetBot wird doch hinterher ein Bioshock file,ne?


----------



## Eric72 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Luccah am 20.08.2007 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann lohnt sich die ganze Warterei ja zumindest. Hey aus den ganzen fileFragmenten von GetBot wird doch hinterher ein Bioshock file,ne?



Klar. Ist ein .RAR-File. Bin gerade am installieren.


----------



## Eric72 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Luccah am 20.08.2007 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann lohnt sich die ganze Warterei ja zumindest. Hey aus den ganzen fileFragmenten von GetBot wird doch hinterher ein Bioshock file,ne?



...läuft...


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

ich wünsch Dir schon mal viel spass beim Antesten! hab immerhin schon rund 15 %


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Wer hat Bioshock denn schon bestellt? Schon ist gut...sollte doch schon erledigt sein! Bei Okaysoft steht ja der 23. Als Release..meint ihr dann kommt es auch bei uns an? Ist Ech aufgefallen, das die die Preise angezogen haben? Als ich es bestellt habe kostete die CE DA 54.90, heute mal geschaut und siehe da das Ding kostet 5 Ocken mehr...


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

oh, keiner mehr da, alle am Zocken, naja in 10 Minuten bin ich auch ready, dann tauch ich ab (  :  GUTE NACHT


----------



## Patti89 (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

gerade wurde bei giga gesagt, dass diese files, die im netz kusieren nur VIREN sind (habs mir net runtergeladen kann warten^^)
Also lieber bis morgen warten bzw. 1uhr


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Patti89 am 20.08.2007 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> gerade wurde bei giga gesagt, dass diese files, die im netz kusieren nur VIREN sind (habs mir net runtergeladen kann warten^^)
> Also lieber bis morgen warten bzw. 1uhr


Es soll mehrere Pakete geben. Viele funktionieren. Einige sind aber verseucht / Datenmüll und ein geringer Prozentsatz gar noch verschlüßelt. Sagen zumindest die Mods und 2K-Mitarbeiter aus dem Bord, und Stimmen aus diversen Foren, die teilweise nichts Funktionsfähiges geladen haben. Ob man das glaubt, ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Luccah (20. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

am besten die files hinterher explizit scannen


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.08.2007 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Patti89 am 20.08.2007 23:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich mir jetz grad 7 Stunden lang nur nen Virus oder Müll runterlad, dann beiß ich in die Tischkante... und anschließend werd ich bis zur Ohnmacht onanieren...    

Bin jetz bei 66 % und der DL dauert noch ca. 1 1/2 Stunden...


----------



## gliderpilot (21. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Chemenu am 21.08.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mir jetz grad 7 Stunden lang nur nen Virus oder Müll runterlad, dann beiß ich in die Tischkante... und anschließend werd ich bis zur Ohnmacht onanieren...


Ich lade jetzt seit 2 Uhr heute nachmittag an der Demo  - wenn das jetzt irgendwas ist, ausser der Demo, dann   

Naja, in etwas weniger als ner Stunde weiß ichs


----------



## Luccah (21. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

Demo gerade auf gamershell angekommen!!! Check it Out!!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Chemenu am 21.08.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mir jetz grad *7 Stunden* lang nur nen Virus oder Müll runterlad, dann beiß ich in die Tischkante... und anschließend werd ich bis zur Ohnmacht onanieren...
> 
> Bin jetz bei 66 % und der DL dauert noch ca. 1 1/2 Stunden...


ROFL! Das nenne ich mal leidensfähig. Ich bleib bis 1 wach, ist dann die Demo auf normalen Mirrors da, dann wird gesaugt. Falls nicht, gehe ich ins Bett. Vll. muss ich mir das Spiel jetzt doch kaufen (falls lauffähig), da Kollege seine XB360-Vorbestellung von Bioshock stoniert hat, und nun Stranglehold kaufen will. Depp...    
Und wer darf die Sache nun ausbaden, weil kein Opfer zum Ausnutzen vorhanden ist? Stimmt. Der arme kleine eX... ^^

Regards, eX!

Edith Piaf: Cool 670 KB/s bei Gämershell...noch 50 Minuten...^^
Edith Piaf 2: Nur noch 570 KB/s...und noch immer 50 Minuten...


----------



## exilef (21. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*

naja

nach 3 stunden laden hab ich die demo jetzt mal durchgezockt. bissel kurz aber richtig genial. vollversion sofort nach der demo bestellt :/


installiert ist das game 1,66gb groß an die die es wissen wollen^^


----------



## Eric72 (21. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				exilef am 21.08.2007 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> naja
> 
> nach 3 stunden laden hab ich die demo jetzt mal durchgezockt. bissel kurz aber richtig genial. vollversion sofort nach der demo bestellt :/
> 
> ...



hab jetzt auch mal 45 Minuten gespielt. Ein absolut außergewöhnliches Spiel. Und selbst mit Athlon 64 3700, Geforce 6800 Xtreme 256 MB, 1 GB Ram in 1280x1024 ohne Probleme spielbar.


----------



## patsche (21. August 2007)

löl, 2Gb für 20 minuten   

okok, das feeling ist aber genial, wird gekauft


----------



## Custer (21. August 2007)

gamershell mit 250kb/sek das läuft gut... kann ich nur empfehlen.

hier der link: http://www.gamershell.com/download_20697.shtml


----------



## Wildchild666 (21. August 2007)

die investition in meine neue kiste hat sich gelohnt ^^ alles auf max bei höchster auflösung auf nem 22".... ohgott ist das game geil...einfach nur geil ^^

wenn das nach der demo so weitergeht ohne tiefpunkte wird das ein erlebnis was von der atmosphäre her mit Ultima Underworld gleichzieht 

im übertragenen sinne ^^


----------



## Iltys (21. August 2007)

Ich muss sagen bin über die performence angenehm überrascht .Keine ruckler oder hänger zwar noch ein paar grafikfehler durch nicht optimierten ati treiber aber sonst echt klasse alles auf high . 3800x2@3.00Ghz,1GB Ram,x1900xtx


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. August 2007)

Custer am 21.08.2007 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> gamershell mit 250kb/sek das läuft gut... kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> hier der link: http://www.gamershell.com/download_20697.shtml


So fertig, 1.8 GB in etwa einer Stunde gesaugt. Thx @ Gamershell und DSL6K. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Luccah (21. August 2007)

Hab es auch gerade erste Mal durch, total goil und übrigens keine Viren oder sonstiges! hab etliche male gescannt.Auch ich bin sehr angenehm über die performance überrascht,konnte alles auf hoch spielen, habe ich nicht mit gerechnet,lief butterweich!
Athlon 64 3700+ (OC), 7900GT mit 256MB und1GB Ram.
Mensch diese Selbstschussanlagen (die fliegenden) sind ja übelst, da fast am Ende der Demo , hatte echt dran zu knacken, erstmal dran gewöhnen! Meine Demo war auf dt, die Vollversion ist ja multi, werde sicher das Teil nach dem ersten Mal nochmal in englisch testen. Aber so bin ich begeistert, Chips mampfend durch Rapture   coole Sache...und Whiskey gibbet auch!!! (  ;


----------



## kingston (21. August 2007)

Hab sie jetzt auch durch. Die Grafik ist ja wirklich sehr gut. Bin schon gespannt auf direkte Vergleichscreens zu DX 10 da ich nur in DX9 Spiele.
Auf 1280X1024 mit 8 fach AF und alles an bzw auf hoch läuft das Spiel immer so zwischen 35 bis 60 Frames. Die Atmosphäre ist sehr gut aber trotzdem komme ich mir manchmal ein bischen vor wie in Doom 3. Nicht falsch verstehen, aber auch hier rennt man von Raum zu Raum, tötet ein zwei Splicer und geht weiter. Ich weiss, das Kernprinzip jedes Shooters. Wurde ja schon besprochen. Trotzdem gefällt mir das Spiel sehr gut und wird gekauft.
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.  

Übrigens ist der 163.44 Beta rausgekommen:

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_rel70betadriver.html


----------



## Lordghost (21. August 2007)

Hab grad Omegadriver druff gemacht die Catalyst 7.4 Version, funzt genausowenig.

Naja, solange HG:L funzt 

Blub

Edit: Es ist 1.84GB auf der Platte, INSTALLIERT.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. August 2007)

Inhaltlich: Wie die Box-Demo. BlaBla, Script, Kampf, BlaBla, Script, Script, Kampf, Kampf. Insgesamt nicht mehr, als das pflichtgemäße Ablaufen der bekannten Einleitungselemente. Die deutsche Synchronstimme von Daniel Craig als Atlas passt aber gut. Gefällt mir besser, als die englische aus der Box-Demo. Das Spiel ist für mich noch immer kein Knaller, sondern nur gehobene Klasse. Sehr ordentlich in Ausführung und Design. Die kleinen Räumlichkeiten nerven mich trotzdem. Die Action ist wegen der Maussteuerung besser als auf der Box, aber insgesamt genauso leicht und fest nach einem Muster ablaufend (Plasmid + Feuerwaffe). Ob nun Feuer- oder Elektroball: Am Ende sterben die Gegner doch gleich. 

Technisch: Auf dem 4200+ mit 1GB RAM und 7800GT samt passenden Betatreibern zeigt sich ein durchwachsenes Bild mit den vordefinierten hohen Details auf der TFT untauglichen 1024x768’er Auflösung. Durchaus ruckelfrei spielbar bei 20 - 40 FPS mit gelegentlichen Slowdowns, vom Gefühl her aber deutlich schlechter laufend als auf der Box. Optisch okay, wirkte aber auf der Konsole irgendwie schärfer (liegt wohl am HD-TV). Das Spiel macht in meinen Augen nur auf hohen Details Sinn, da mittlere Settings eine grafische Katastrophe entstehen lassen, die wirklich extrem verwaschen und fad wirkt, minimale Details sind indiskutabel, da das Spiel dann null Atmosphäre schafft. Auch hier beweißt die UE3 in meinen Augen keine PC-Qualitäten bezogen auf alte Grafikhardware, da eine Skalierbarkeit kaum vorhanden ist. Egal ob minimale oder hohe Details, der FPS-Unterschied liegt bei maximal 5 - 10 Frames. Insgesamt läuft das Ding kaum besser als Vegas damals, zumindest bei mir - nur bot Vegas damals größere Karten mit mehr Feindkontakt. Technisch favorisiere ich daher klar das Box-Erlebnis von Bioshock, da das Spiel dort wegen meiner schlechten Hardware einfach mehr Spaß bringt, besser spielbar ist und stimmiger wirkt. 

Wird aufgrund der Performance nicht gekauft. 20 FPS sind mir im Kampf nicht genug, da Action und Steuerung zu zäh und schwammig werden.

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 21.08.2007 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Optisch okay, wirkte aber auf der Konsole irgendwie schärfer (liegt wohl am HD-TV).


mit starker PC-hardware ist es definitiv andersrum.
aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man die effektiv braucht, damit's toll aussieht. gewisse effekte sind wahrscheinlich ziemlich fordernd, z.b. das wasser.


----------



## timtakel (21. August 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 21.08.2007 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Inhaltlich: Wie die Box-Demo. BlaBla, Script, Kampf, BlaBla, Script, Script, Kampf, Kampf. Insgesamt nicht mehr,
> Technisch: Auf dem 4200+ mit 1GB RAM und 7800GT samt passenden Betatreibern zeigt sich ein durchwachsenes Bild mit den vordefinierten hohen Details auf der TFT untauglichen 1024x768’er Auflösung. Durchaus ruckelfrei spielbar bei 20 - 40 FPS mit gelegentlichen Slowdowns, vom Gefühl her aber deutlich schlechter laufend als auf der Box. Optisch okay, wirkte aber auf der Konsole irgendwie schärfer (liegt wohl am HD-TV). Das Spiel macht in meinen Augen nur auf hohen Details Sinn, da mittlere Settings eine grafische Katastrophe entstehen lassen, die wirklich extrem verwaschen und fad wirkt, minimale Details sind indiskutabel, da das Spiel dann null Atmosphäre schafft. Auch hier beweißt die UE3 in meinen Augen keine PC-Qualitäten bezogen auf alte Grafikhardware, da eine Skalierbarkeit kaum vorhanden ist. Egal ob minimale oder hohe Details, der FPS-Unterschied liegt bei maximal 5 - 10 Frames. Insgesamt läuft das Ding kaum besser als Vegas damals, zumindest bei mir - nur bot Vegas damals größere Karten mit mehr Feindkontakt. Technisch favorisiere ich daher klar das Box-Erlebnis von Bioshock, da das Spiel dort wegen meiner schlechten Hardware einfach mehr Spaß bringt, besser spielbar ist und stimmiger wirkt.
> 
> Wird aufgrund der Performance nicht gekauft. 20 FPS sind mir im Kampf nicht genug, da Action und Steuerung zu zäh und schwammig werden.
> ...






Habs Grad auf nem 22" 226 Bw gezockt in 1650 x 1080 unter Vista mit Dx10 (8800gtx) Details alle auf Anschlag und kann bei deiner Hardware deine Bedenken verstehen. Ich hab die Demo auch auf der Box gezockt. Allerdings ists Schwachsinn zu sagen das es auf der Box besser aussieht bzw besser läuft.Entsprechende Hardware vorrausgesetzt gibt es schon unterschiede zum PC. man denke allein an die möglichen höheren Auflösungen. Du würdest doch jetzt auf nem Gamecube auch nicht die gleiche Optik erwarten bzw die gleiche Performance. Wenn mann nicht die entsprechende Hardware hat soll man ruhig zur 360 Version greifen da geb ich dir recht aber zu behaupten das das Game auf Pc schlechter läuft ist da dann doch schon unpassend. Das die Unreal Engine nach unten hin nicht viel Luft bei wenig Abstrichen in der Grafik bietet mag sein aber das ist wie schon gesagt wie wenn du auf nem Gamecube X360 Optik erwartest. Musste halt neue Hardware kaufen .oder das Spiel für 360 .Punkt.


----------



## Kerigan (21. August 2007)

Welche Sprachausgaben sind den in der deutschen Version drin? Kann ich's auch auf Englsh spielen? Und wie sieht das mit der Zensur in Österreich aus? Ansonsten kaufts mir ein Freund aus Kanada ... Thx für Antworten


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

Kerigan am 21.08.2007 04:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Sprachausgaben sind den in der deutschen Version drin? Kann ich's auch auf Englsh spielen? Und wie sieht das mit der Zensur in Österreich aus? Ansonsten kaufts mir ein Freund aus Kanada ... Thx für Antworten


scheint's sind alle versionen multilanguage. auch die EV. und in österreich kriegst du glaub eine ungeschnittene version mit deutscher anleitung. alles wunderbar.


----------



## gothicer2005 (21. August 2007)

So an alle die es noch nicht wissen. Die Demo ist jetzt auch bei steam verfügbar und das geht bei mir um einiges schneller als wo anderes. 
(sry wenn schon ein kommentar dabei war mit steam hatte keine lust alles durchzulesen)


----------



## neukrapohl (21. August 2007)

Lade die Demo im  Moment bei Steam - DL mit durchschnittlich 230 kb/s. Bin gespannt, wie's wird.


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2007)

HanFred am 21.08.2007 02:21 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 21.08.2007 02:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich bin eigentlich eher positiv überrascht von der Performance. 
Hätte nicht gedacht dass das Spiel auf meiner 6800GT so gut läuft.
Ich hab zwar nur Medium-Texturen und Post-Processing-Effekte abgeschaltet, aber dafür 1680x1050 und es läuft immer noch annehmbar. Klar ist es etwas zäh... aber bisher lief KEIN Spiel in dieser Auflösung auch nur annähernd spielbar... Von daher schon mal   an die Programmierer.
Achja, die neuesten Treiber hatte ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert, da soll ja noch mal was gehn in Sachen Performance.

Was mich nervt an der Demo:
1. Man kann nicht speichern.
Ich frage mich was dagegen spricht die Speicherfunktion in der Demo zu belassen...   

2. Die Taste "H" ist vom Spiel reserviert, und kann daher nicht anders belegt werden, jedenfalls nicht über das Menü. Ich frage mich nun mit welcher Funktion diese Taste reserviert sein soll... und vor allem warum?
Es nervt mich weil ich nicht die Standardbelegung WASD benutze, sondern stattdessen TFGH... und das schon IMMER, daran wird auch Bioshock nichts ändern können.
Zum Glück konnte ich es über die ini-Datei entsprechend anpassen, sonst wäre das für mich eindeutig ein Grund gewesen die Demo sofort wieder zu deinstallieren und den Kauf-Gedanken zu begraben. 

3. Die Texturen sehen in der Einstellung "Medium" äußerst verwaschen aus... von Net-Gen sieht man da nicht mehr viel... 


Naja, gespielt hab ich es nur paar Minuten nach dem Aufstehen... darf dann dank fehlender Speicherfunktion noch mal von vorne anfangen....   

Achja, der Sound gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut, wirkt sehr bedrückend.


----------



## pirx (21. August 2007)

kingston am 21.08.2007 01:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafik ist ja wirklich sehr gut. Bin schon gespannt auf direkte Vergleichscreens zu DX 10 da ich nur in DX9 Spiele.


Wollte eigentlich Vergleichsscreens Vista DX10 vs. XP DX9 machen, aber so oft kommt es ja anders als man sich das so denkt.... jedenfalls habe ich hier 3 Screens mit Vista, ganz am Anfang der Demo, 1280x1024, alle Effekte an und auf hoch (8800GTS):
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/6667/bioshock200708201802466it7.jpg
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/4742/bioshock200708201805028zx5.jpg
http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/2971/bioshock200708201806272us7.jpg
Vielleicht kann ja jemand an ungefähr gleicher Stelle und Einstellungen Screens mit XP machen?


----------



## Kadir-90 (21. August 2007)

Also habe es gerade auch durchgezockt. Also selten hat ein Spiel mich so krass in sein Bann gezocken wie bioshock. Es ist eine Abwechslung mal so ein schrägen aber genialen shooter zu spielen. Konnte auch alles hoch mit meiner X2 3800+ X1950GT 512MB und 2Gb 800Mhz  spielen. Werde es mich wahrscheinlich kaufen.Die Grafik ist gut aber nicht perfekt meiner Meinung noch. Irgendwie fehlt bei den Texturen (Wände etc) Der letzte schliff. Aber sonst ein Geniales Spiel.


----------



## cryer (21. August 2007)

Hm, setzt die Demo zwingend SM 3.0 voraus und hab ich deshalb Grafikfehler wie Hölle mit meiner ATI 850XT?

Hab den Catalyst 7.8 und den Hotfix aufgespielt, aber bedauerlicherweise hat ATI ja erst ab er 1xxx Reihe den 3.0 unterstützt, während die 6800er von Nvidia hier über einen Patch auf den neuesten Stand gebracht worden waren?


----------



## gliderpilot (21. August 2007)

Lasst mich raten: diese Fehlermeldung soll mir sagen, dass meine Hardware einfach zu alt ist um Bioshock zu spielen, oder?

(zum besseren lesen klickbar)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otakon32 (21. August 2007)

cryer am 21.08.2007 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, setzt die Demo zwingend SM 3.0 voraus und hab ich deshalb Grafikfehler wie Hölle mit meiner ATI 850XT?
> 
> Hab den Catalyst 7.8 und den Hotfix aufgespielt, aber bedauerlicherweise hat ATI ja erst ab er 1xxx Reihe den 3.0 unterstützt, während die 6800er von Nvidia hier über einen Patch auf den neuesten Stand gebracht worden waren?



Japp setzt Shader 3.0 voraus.

Steht auch in der readme 
"Grafikkarte mit Shader 3.0 vorausgesetzt"

Habe mit meiner X800 auch nur Grafikfehler. Kästchen mit Feuer drin usw. Also auf Deutsch gesagt Pech gehabt^^


----------



## Kadir-90 (21. August 2007)

@gliderpilto 

Sag mal deinen System.


----------



## gliderpilot (21. August 2007)

Kadir-90 am 21.08.2007 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> @gliderpilto
> Sag mal deinen System.


Markant in der Signatur 

Falls du Signaturen abgeschaltet hast: Mein System

Achso, eins noch: nach dem Entpacken der *.zip-Datei hatte ich einen CRC-Fehler, während der Installation dann mehrmals den Fehler _Datei X stimmt nicht mit der CAB-Datei überein_ - aber andere Demos liefen trotz solcher Fehler. 

Ich muss gleich mal für ne halbe Stunde oder so weg, lasst euch mal drüber aus


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. August 2007)

timtakel am 21.08.2007 03:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ists Schwachsinn zu sagen das es auf der Box besser aussieht bzw besser läuft.Entsprechende Hardware vorrausgesetzt gibt es schon unterschiede zum PC.


Den Punkt bezweifele ich nicht. Nur habe ich keine "entsprechende Hardware" und werde für dieses, und kommende Spiele auch keine "entsprechende Hardware" anschaffen. In meiner Situation ist es eben so, dass die Box-Version besser aussieht und schneller läuft, als die PC-Demo auf _meinem_ System. Ob das Spiel nun auf 800 Euro teurer Aufrüsthardware besser aussieht ist mir da ehrlich gesagt auch egal, weil ich das Ergebnis ohnehin nicht sehen oder spielen kann.



> Wenn mann nicht die entsprechende Hardware hat soll man ruhig zur 360 Version greifen da geb ich dir recht aber zu behaupten das das Game auf Pc schlechter läuft ist da dann doch schon unpassend.


Ich habe ja geschrieben, bzw. gemeint, falls es nicht entsprechend formuliert gewesen sein sollte, dass das Spiel eben bei mir schlechter läuft als auf der Box. Damit waren natürlich nicht ALLE PCs gemeint.

Regards, eX!


----------



## hening18 (21. August 2007)

Hallo ich habe die Demo unter Vista 32Bit und XP64Bit gespielt bei mir läuft  es unter XP mit 30-60FPS Durschnit würde ich sagen 45FPS unter vista Läuft es nur mit 30FPS habe unter Vista den Optiemierten Treiber 163.44 Instaliert unter XP habe ich 163.15 hat jemand eine Idee voran das unter Vista liegt würde es gerne unter DX10 Spielen habe XP auch nur auf eine Alte Platte instaliert zum Testen

Mein Rechner
AMD X2 4400+@5000+
Mainboard Asus a8n32-SLI Deluxe
Ram 4GB Corsair XMS DDR400
Graka XFX8800GTX


----------



## Martinroessler (21. August 2007)

*AW: DX?*



			
				Eric72 am 21.08.2007 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst mit Athlon 64 3700, Geforce 6800 Xtreme 256 MB, 1 GB Ram in 1280x1024 ohne Probleme spielbar.


gut zu hören   

hab auch nen Athlon 64 3700, Geforce 7600 GT 256 MB, 2 GB Ram mal sehen wie's da läuft, aber ich muss "laden lassen", weil mit meinem DSL Light wird das ja nix (max. 45 kbit/s)


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2007)

gliderpilot am 21.08.2007 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst mich raten: diese Fehlermeldung soll mir sagen, dass meine Hardware einfach zu alt ist um Bioshock zu spielen, oder?
> 
> (zum besseren lesen klickbar)
> 
> ...



Autsch, das is ja ein fieses System...   
Was is denn eine X1300?
Denke nicht dass die potent genug ist...  :-o 

Aber rein auf die Hardware würde ich anhand dieser Fehlermeldung trotzdem nicht schließen. Sieht so aus als würde die Anwendung versuchen auf einen Speicherbereich zuzugreifen der ihr nicht zugewiesen wurde...

Also ich würde mal sagen dass der CRC-Fehler dafür verantwortlich ist... wenn sogar schon während der Installation Fehler aufgetreten sind... 
Also nochmal neu laden und beten...


----------



## gliderpilot (21. August 2007)

Chemenu am 21.08.2007 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch, das is ja ein fieses System...


Das ist ein 3,5 Jahre, und somit sehr erfahrenes System 
Und glaub mir: wenn ich den Einstellungstest am Montag/Dienstag bestehe, habe ich in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen einen neuen PC 


> Was is denn eine X1300?


Eine Low-Price-Grafikkarte von ATI, die Shader 3 unterstützt - als Ersatz, weil vor ungefähr einem halben Jahr meine 9800 Pro durchgebrannt ist
-> Hier unter "Übersicht der Grafikchips" oder hier


> Denke nicht dass die potent genug ist...  :-o


Möglich, aber die Performance wollte ich ja testen 


> Also ich würde mal sagen dass der CRC-Fehler dafür verantwortlich ist... wenn sogar schon während der Installation Fehler aufgetreten sind...
> Also nochmal neu laden und beten...


Da muss ich mal schauen, wann ich da Zeit (und vor allem Speicherplatz) zu habe. Morgen oder so


----------



## Spambot (22. August 2007)

Also ich habe mir jetzt auch mal die Demo gesaugt und kann sie auch in hohen Auflösungen und vielen Details spielen, aber ich habe das Problem, dass das Bild kurz nach dem Start des zweiten Levels einfriert und ich nur noch die Geräusche höre und auch sonst nix machen kann.
Manchmal stürzt das Spiel einfach ab und manchmal bootet der PC neu. 
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen.
Danke

P.S: Ich habe die neusten Treiber schon installiert


----------

